# Our new Grand champion



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

My win photo of my latest home bred UKC Grand Champion Jacknic's Get Off Of My Cloud -"Mick" Mick earned his Grand Championship at the age of eleven months, including two wins at Gateway Nationals. Very proud of our pretty boy.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice Kathy. Congratulations!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely Kathy. I'm sure this boy is making you proud.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:cheers2:Big *Congratulations* to you and your stunning boy!!:congrats:


----------



## kacw319 (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful. Congrats!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra J (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats. He is a beauty he deserved the win 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful!! I want one!! Maybe only a lil smaller lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful & handsome boy! Love his colour! Congratulations!! 
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

